

Potent camera firmware hack Magic Lantern released for Canon 7D - retSava
http://www.magiclantern.fm/whats-new/104-releases/140-first-7d-alpha-released

======
retSava
While still in alpha (mind you) it is a promising progress on a very cool
firmware hack. In short, it is a non-destructive and non-persistent (ie it
does not replace the pre-existing firmware) firmware replacement that allows
for far more features than the original Canon firmware.

There is a long list of cool features on their site, and it caters not only to
cinematographers but has plenty of features useful in still photography as
well.

Plus, it's a cool hack, which has value in itself :)

